
Startram - maglev train to low earth orbit - protomyth
http://www.gizmag.com/startram-maglev-to-leo/21700/
======
SlipperySlope
More practical on the moon - as per decades-earlier mass-driver concepts, in
order to get raw materials into earth-lunar orbit. See
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mass_Driver_1>

